# Locked and Loaded: Take a Shot at Our Firearms Quiz........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Locked and Loaded: Take a Shot at Our Firearms Quiz | HowStuffWorks


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Results... 23 out of 30.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Got 29 out of 30.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

27 out of 30


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

29 of 30


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Only 27 out of 30.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

29 out of 30 I must be slipping


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

27 out of 30. I got the first 26 right, the last four were just guesses.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

29-30 Those pistols at dawn? Never heard of the expression. I've heard of High Noon.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't want to brag.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

I got 20 out of 30


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bobshouse said:


> I don't want to brag.


Oh, go ahead. All of the rest of us are just bluffing anyway. :smt083


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

24 with some lucky guesses.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

denner said:


> 29-30 Those pistols at dawn? Never heard of the expression. I've heard of High Noon.


From the days of dueling, the challenged picked the weapon the challenger picked the time


----------



## Hawk451 (Jan 13, 2016)

29 out of 30... Rampaging Emus? Sounds like a Monty Python skit...


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

22 out of 30 ..... lots of guessing


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*30 out of 30,,,*

30 out of 30,,,







But I guessed at the Davy Crockett and the Emu's

Aarond

.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

rustygun said:


> 24 with some lucky guesses.


Same here, mostly on the trivia type rather than technical ones.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

27 ...... 2 guesses I should have taken the first choice I was thinking.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

27 out of 30


----------



## susieqz (Feb 11, 2015)

24 out of 30, because girls know guns.


----------

